# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] Mấy bài nhạc hàn của Taeyeon :x

## hangnt

Mấy bài này buồn não ruột mưa mà nghe thì càng buồn T_____________________T

*[Vietsub][TYVF] Different - Kim Bum Soo ft. Taeyeon*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*[Vietsub] The One & Taeyeon - Like A Star*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*[Vietsub] Tae Yeon - I Love You* 






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*[Vietsub + Kara] Tae Yeon & Sunny - It's Love* 






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

